# PC on a USB stick



## simr (May 13, 2013)

> Lenovo unveils $130 PC on a stick


More

Here is another article as well.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

puppy linux offers the identical, only for free.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

That is not quite the same thing.
Puppy can be a complete OS on a stick, but still needs CPU services from the host.
This stick contains the processor as well and just needs the peripherals.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

i still like my price better.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

It is not exactly a new idea anyway.


----------

